# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  UBM or AS-OCT in San Diego area

## mdia45

Does anyone know of any clinics in the San Diego (or Southern California) area that have good anterior chamber imaging modalities, such as UBM or AS-OCT.

If possible, please respond only if you are certain, (ie, please don't respond with "maybe this place").  Thank you for your help.

----------

